# Kickboxer attacked in the ring by fans



## Headhunter (Jun 10, 2017)

Just saw this a fighter won by knockout by hitting his opponent when he turned his back reacting to a cut and some fans attacked him...disgusting behaviour by some drunken idiots and it wasn't even controversial the guy turns his back he got hit. First rule in any fight defend yourself at all times. 

VIDEO: Glory fighter wins by controversial KO, gets attacked by fans in the ring


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 10, 2017)

You mean a skilled fighter can't defend themselves?  But fighting in the street or the ring is the same as SD. I don't understand.....


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 10, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> You mean a skilled fighter can't defend themselves?  But fighting in the street or the ring is the same as SD. I don't understand.....


That was a clean and fair punch.  He just turned and walked away.  He didn't make any attempt to show he was in trouble.  It was like he was going to get a glass of water from the kitchen lol.    As for the fans that jumped into the ring... DANG!!!. That was a big punch.  I usually have a plan on what to do in most situations, but for that one. I wouldn't know what to do and I still don't.  I even thought of trying to flip over the ropes some how,  but the way he was standing on the ropes was just really the worst position to be caught in.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 11, 2017)

At least it wasn't his opponent's mother, I've seen that happen, very funny as mother was big.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 11, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> You mean a skilled fighter can't defend themselves?  But fighting in the street or the ring is the same as SD. I don't understand.....



Well in this case it was exactly the same. He was doing self defence in the ring.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 11, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Well in this case it was exactly the same. He was doing self defence in the ring.


Agreed. The ring suddenly became the figurative "the street".


----------



## JP3 (Jun 11, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> That was a clean and fair punch.  He just turned and walked away.  He didn't make any attempt to show he was in trouble.  It was like he was going to get a glass of water from the kitchen lol.    As for the fans that jumped into the ring... DANG!!!. That was a big punch.  I usually have a plan on what to do in most situations, but for that one. I wouldn't know what to do and I still don't.  I even thought of trying to flip over the ropes some how,  but the way he was standing on the ropes was just really the worst position to be caught in.


Right... he should not have been standing there. But... you've gotta admit... it was a very weird string of circumstances, and he was very likely struggling to come to grips with what was happening. "Normals" don't get intot he ring. Except... they did this time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 11, 2017)

It's unrealistic to expect someone to put forth full aggression for a fight, then turn it off without some major indicator. We've all seen guys who followed their opponent to the ground to continue the attack, even though he was out before he fell. And many of us have seen the videos of the guys who got so tunnel-visioned they actually attacked the ref. When that guy turned away without doing something to signal, he just created the opening the other fighter had been looking for - while trying to avoid getting KO'd, himself - the whole fight. His punch was probably not a conscious action ("Oh, look, he's turned his back. This'll be easy!").


----------



## drop bear (Jun 11, 2017)

I saw adrian pang jump in and manhandle some dude for throwing downward elbows in a MMA fight.

One thing to consider. Who are the friends of a fighter likley to be?

Anyway. Biker gangs proving they are just a social club in a MMA fight.


----------

